# 1952 Whizzer frame??



## rideahiggins (May 8, 2017)

Serial number B54649 under the bottom bracket. It has flat spots for belt clearance. Are they original or did someone modify the frame? What can you tell me about it?


----------



## Cory (May 8, 2017)

@mrg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2017)

Looks shop or home modified, factory looks dimpled like where the frame connects to the rear dropouts.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 9, 2017)

Actually this is a 1946/1947 factory Schwinn Whizzer frame. Most likely it is a 1947 model that used a left over 1946 frame. The first factory dimples were pressed flat like these ones. Later the dimples became more of a trench. I own a factory Whizzer frame that is just like this. Here is a thread that has several more frames just like it.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/odd-frame.78357/


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 9, 2017)

Also, if this was a 1952 the serial number would be on the left rear chain stay.


----------



## geosbike (May 9, 2017)

not sure all 1952 Schwinn frames are on the rear stay


----------

